# Tearing em up at the Pier



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

This AM at the Mel Bch Pier had a great time Playing with the Ladies and trout . Using a D.O.A white shrimp and getting jiggy with was all it took. Still looking for the wall hanger. But it was great fun reeling in fish after fish after fish.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Hope it holds till next week. I start working weekends next Sunday, so Tue, Wed and Thur are wide open. Momma's at work and the grand-daughter is at school... Gonna have to go try out some new spots that I see get mentioned here


----------



## heat33 (Feb 6, 2003)

Where is Mel. beach pier coming from 192 and a1a? I have been trying to find it but came up empty. Thanks


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Sounds like fun Koz!!


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey heat33,

I just did a web search and it looks like the pier is just a few miles south of 192 & A1A intersection.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*To The MEL BCH PIER*

Hey Heat coming from the main land on 192 causeway go to A1A make a right and go to the next light make right on Ocean Ave and the Mel Bch Pier is at the turn in the road on your left as soon as you hit the Indian River. The Pics are old they just renovated the place nice cleaning table running water and all.

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2325&stateid=12














Was there this AM and the Fish you could see them tearing up the bait fish as they were making there way right towards the Pier.
Just sat and waited for them. They came and I had some fun with the ladies and the trout . Had some 20in ladies and 3 / 18 in trout.
Also some smaller youngins in the mix. D.O.As and top water plugs. Water was a bit dirty but it didn't seem to make any diff.
I was there before it was light about 5:30 after making a trip to see my freindly Walmart assosciate for my fav D.O.A. shrimp white
!/2 OZ seems to be working well.
Have fun see ya on the Pier.


----------



## heat33 (Feb 6, 2003)

thanks i'm gonna try it out over there soon


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Koz,

I checked out your web link..... Blue Marlin???  
That HAS to be a typo!!!!!!!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*I DON"T THINK SO !!!!!!!!*

Yea Mullet Wrangler it's a Error . .Just like the charge to use the pier. You all let me know when and what time you all are going fishin there and I will set the collection booth up and collect the coin . Gotta get bait money some how.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Koz,how do like that DOA shrimp-jig?Is that the 1 that is lead-inbedded?
Storm has come out with there version of lead-inbedded shrimp,
Haven't tried it yet though.
Any techniques you mind sharing?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*What works for me?*

That be the one Nserch4Drum The one with the lead inbedded in it that is. There's really nothing to it just letting it sink to the desired level and giving it a twich or two or three. I have found out that the color might be the most important thing to watch so try using a few diff colors before giving up onem.
And all so use a bit of superglue gel form on the tip of the head where the hook enters the body this makes the body stay on the hook a while longer . I dont like to have to adjust the shrimp body on the hook after having numerous hits from the smaller mouthed critters. You know the ones that think they can fit that shrimp in their tiny jaw's.
Lighter colors for dirty conditions and the more natural colors for the cleaner H2O.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Shrimpin'*

Thanxs,Koz-Gonna give em a try.I have reports that they are catchin some nice sheepshead down my way....And maybe try to intice a PUP to hit also.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Melb pier*

Hey Koz,

Now that I'm officially an Indialantic local, I decided to give the pier a try this morning, but it was kinda slow. Nothing but pinfish and blowfish.

I threw a live pinfish back out and I did get a real hard hit but I was cut off immediately. I eased up on the drag and threw another pinfish out and the same thing happened about a half hour later. One big hit, then nothing but line. I was using 30lb braid and it cut me clean. Any idea what it might have been??

I'm looking forward to giving some of the other local spots a try once the weather clears up a little. At least we don't have to worry about sunburn!  

- Mullet Wrangler


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Dolphin ??????? Maybe ????????*

What time did ya go I was there from about 5:30 till about 7:30
this AM . Didn't do well just a few small trout. Know idea what it might of been . There were alot of Dolphins busting bait up right at dawn and I almost had one on the line for about 10 sec and he came undone off the line . He must have ran into the line . I don't think he was that interested in my D.O.A shrimp with all the bait that was there. Well welcome and seeya at the Pier one of these days soon .


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah, I was there from about 6:00 to 9:00 too. I was the one with the blue cast net, struggling to catch anything because of the breeze. Kept getting my leads tangled in my main line. And I couldn't see the mullet due to the wind chop.

I didn't even start fishng until about 7:15. I didn't realize just how shallow the water was there until that group of nutty exercisers waded out into the water for a while. Thought about casting my line in their direction  . I hear they fight pretty good..........


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Weaing a Hat*

I must have seen ya where you the guy with the hat fishing at the east north corner of the pier. I was fishin the west north and those youngins showed up and he took that corner after I left?

Was down there this AM not a soul just a few of the regulars saw 1 / 17 in trout caught on a D.O.A. Water very dirty from the rain .
Needs some time to clear up. Hope not to long though.
I was gone by 8 AM.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

I did have a gray baseball cap on, but if my geography is right, I was on the west south corner trying to cast into the wind. All the north/downwind corners were taken already. I'm sure we'll run into each other again.

Sorry to hear it was slow today. Had to take the day off to catch up on the honey-do list. I guess it was just as well. And it didn't even rain!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Wrong hat*

Wrong corner this other guy was wearing a diff hat. Thank god it didn't rain might give the water a chance to clear up.
Seeya down there one day.


----------

